# New Here...



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey all, just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Beth and the proud slave (owner) of 7 tanks, 4 of which are goldfish. I have a pearlscale (putt putt) and a veiltail (Mae West) in a 29 gallon. A runkyn (Cutie Pie) and a ranchu (Calico) in a 20 g. 2 fantails (Miss Piggy and Halloween) and a telescope (Pumpkin) in a 20 g and a comet (Comet) in a 10 g. The 2 fantails, telescope and comet I rescued from a friend who had ALL of them in a 1 gallon bowl! The comet is going into a friend's pond in the spring. The other 3 will stay with me and I will get a bigger tank probably this summer for them.

What is everyone else's set-up? Do you have a favorite kind of goldfish? I don't have a favorite, I love them all!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You and your set-ups sound pretty Asian, rishgt?
I have a community tank, no goldfish sorry  
And of course, welcome here. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## cometgoldielover (Feb 9, 2005)

I love hearing when others have their goldies set up so nicely. Breath of fresh air. I have nine young comets at the moment. They all live in big rubbermaids and only one has a filter. I do 98%+ on each one w/o a filter. I get my water free so its all good. I also breed guppies for feeders for my convicts. My convict pair are in a 20 gallon with 6 others that will soon be going. They are my boyfriends birthday gift although I take cair of them. I hope some day to breed high quality Ryukins. Thats most of my fishtory.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

98% daily water changes? That must be rough - on you!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Current set up
15 gal 3 dwarf puffers, 1 CAE 
15 gal 5 ADFs, 1Burmese mountain shrimp, 3 apple snails, 3 spotted zebra plecos L174 (the 3 L174 will go into the 25 gal once the minnows finished cycling it)
20 gal 3 corys, 4 glolight tetras, 3 golden otos, 1 molly, 1 flower shrimp 
29 gal 1 gourami, 7 skirt tetras, 1 rubberlip pleco, 2 SAEs 
46 gal 3 goldfish, 1 angel, 1 BN (2 oranda, 1 ryukin) 
75 gal 6 SAEs, 1 BN, 7 minnows, 2 giant danios, 6 tigers, 1 CAE, 7 zebra otos (4 of the otos wil go into the 25 gal once finished cycling)
10 gal hex 1 goldfish, 4 apple snails (ryukin)
2.5 gal flower cuttings, 5 Japanese Trapdoor snails, 1 fish (fry unknown what kind, hitchhiked in the bag with the snails)
25 gal 6 minnows (minnows return to the 75 gal once the tank is cycled, then 4 zebra otos, 3 L174 and 4 L46 will move in)
1.5 gal pond snails (puffer food)
5 gal tupperware container (4+? ADF tadpoles)

AND NO MORE TANKS


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

garfiednfish, I thought I had a lot of tanks, lol. My other tanks are 
75 gallon with 4 angels (2 black veiltail, 2 silver), 9 cardinal neons, 6 corydoras and soon to be 4 blue rams.
30 gallon with 3 gourmais, 6 panda tetras, 5 white clouds and 2 corydora
5 gallon with a beautiful betta

loverofcomets, that is a lot of water changes but I know your goldfish are loving you for it!! I have looking into breeding too, pearlscales, maybe next year.

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon with 2 goldfish(commet mixed and shubunkin) and a 10 gallon with 2 platies, a molly, a guppy, a ADF, and 2 ghost shrimp are coming some once the molly and platy finish cycling]
I have a favorite golfish which is celestials(i'm dying for one but my tanks overstocked as is  )


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, are you thinking of upgrading that goldfish tank? It might need to be done sooner than you think.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i may update the two goldies to a 20 gallon and put a celestial in the old 10 gallon tank but first i need money something i don't have


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

uh... a 20 isnt enough for 2 goldfish, fish boy


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

here's a good sample of a large and beautiful goldfish-tank, unfortunately the site is in finnish.. Ever considered getting a bigger goldfish tank?

http://groups.msn.com/KultakalojenMaailma/omawebsivu1.msnw


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

tis nice but they did'nt leave much room for actual fish it's all plants! which the goldfish will most likly eat! bless em


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

What a beautiful tank! I have plants in my goldfish tanks. Every goldfish is different and I have found that what works with one goldie won't work in another tank. There are plants that goldfish seem to leave alone. Java fern, Java moss, Thai Onion plant, Swords. Basically anything that is too tough to eat.


----------

